
WordPress to get secure, cryptographicly signed auto-updates - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/wordpress-get-secure-cryptographic-updates/?hn
======
therealmarv
so right now it's still vulnerable :/

~~~
drnickr
Yes, and they have been for the past 3.5 years. And by the time hits gets
_implemented_, we're looking at another year.

Here's hoping their update/API servers are well protected ...

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
About that. [https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2016/11/hacking-27-web-via-
wo...](https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2016/11/hacking-27-web-via-wordpress-
auto-update/)

